# Need Toy Ideas For Flemish Giant Babes



## 1928jb (Jun 22, 2013)

We have 4 rabbits, two Flemish Giant sisters who are 10 weeks old, a 3 month old Dutch doe and a 10 week old Holland Lop. Trying to figure out some toy ideas for the bunnies, especially the big girls. All our bunnies live in their own x pens, except for the Dutch and Holland Lop, they share one for now and are quite bonded. Don't know how long that is going to last though. Anyways, I bought some cat play tubes at the Dollar Store, the rabbits love them. They use them as hides and will roll them around. I am not concerned so much about the small buns, but the Flemish. Trying to figure out some good toys for them to play with. I saw something on the Net and the bunny was playing with a set of measure cups and I thought maybe a set of measuring spoons and wooden spoons.... Any ideas would be so helpful. All our buns are indoor rabbits and they have playtime with mommy off an on throughout the day so they get lots of exercise etc. 

Thanks, 
From New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

There are lots of toys you can make from paper towel tubes and toilet paper tubes. ou can find lots of videos for them just by looking up homade bunny toys. Somebunnies like plastic baby keys. And some bunnies like to play with slinkies. One of my favorite toys to make for bunnies is a cardboard house. Ash loves them and he loves to sit on them. You can also stuff some hay in a paper towle tube or a toilet paper tube. Most bunnies love to chew on newsoaoer. So you can give them newspaper to chew on. Another GREAT "toy" you can give them is an old phone book. Bunnies love to chew them and shred them to tiny little pieces, lol.

Good luck! Bunnies love to have toys to paly with!


----------



## Troller (Jun 23, 2013)

My two Flemish play with the paper towel and toilet tubes. Sometimes we fill them with hay, sometimes we don't. The Big Nut Knot was very popular with them, as well as any cardboard boxes. From the dollar store we bought some wicker rings and hung them. Baby keys, cat bells etc. to be honest their favorite toys to play wih have always been the homemade ones, it seems and they simply love to destroy them.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine likes baby toys. Here favorite is the stacking plastic rings she loves tossing them. I also have the toddler telephone that she enjoys along side her phone book to shred. Another favorite is juggling squeaky dog ball, the best way to wake up humans in the morning. She also loves to groom plush animals. Towels are also fun to dig and binkie on.


----------



## whitelop (Jun 26, 2013)

I have wiffle balls for Ellie, TP and PT rolls are a must for her. All kinds of cardboard boxes. She loves to dig in them and shred them. I give her shoe boxes, especially Nike boxes because they don't have the shiny coating on them. I do give her diaper boxes because she mostly just digs in them and doesn't eat the box. Sometimes I cut the TP and PT tubes into rings and she throws them around and eats them. 
Ellie has baby keys, her plastic food bowl when its empty turns into a throwing bowl. Anything that I buy that has cardboard fillers in the packaging, she gets those. Like we bought a lamp and it was in a cardboard form and in a box and she got the box and cardboard form. I put hanging baby things on her x-pen for her to rattle. 

Also, pinecones! She loves pinecones. Just make sure if you give them, that they're really dry and all the way open. When they get wet they close up, I know that because Ellie throws hers in the water. haha. 
If you have a willow tree or a willow tree nearby, you could get some branches and make your own willow rings or balls they're really pliable. I think you can give the willow fresh or wait a few months to let it dry. 
You can also give apple branches and leaves. I know a lot of rabbits love to chew and strip the bark off apple branches. 

Sometimes when Ellie is really restless, I sprinkle some pellets and craisins or raisins in her hay box and let her forage around for the stuff in there. Its a nice natural behavior for her to use, and she likes to dig and forage.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Morgan, I got Ash a wiffle ball too once and he doesn't even play with them at all. All bunnies are different and Ash really doesn't play with anything else but cardboard, lol.

Thanks for that pinecone tip too, I was wondering if you have to clean them and bake them and all that jazz but if Ellie is fine with it I think Ash will be too. I'm going to go out right now and see if I can find him one that's nice and dry and open.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 26, 2013)

I got this idea from my mom using them for baby toys in the daycare! You know the frozen juice cans? They have a metal lid that works really well for a toy, as they don't have sharp edges, and they can't be chewed up! Toilet paper tubes work really well as toys, too. I also recently ran out of tape, and I found out that the plastic ring that the tape is on works well as a toy, too! Well, more like something to chew on... XD


----------

